# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζητη Bb link

## Niknid

Αναζητήση Βb link.Εκπομπή απο Χαϊδάρι .Οπτική επαφή με όλη σχεδόν την Αθήνα.Node-I'd 3288

----------


## gfan

αν παιξει με 0db το συζητάμε...
AWMN GFan1....
Φανουράκης Γιώργος
VOIP=5410 169000

----------


## Niknid

καλησπερα,εχω στειλει pm

----------


## nikpanGR

awmn 13220 Freatyda Pireas.Πρέπει να με βλέπεις...

----------


## Niknid

Καλησπέρα.Υπάρχει ένα μικρό εμπόδιο,αλλά πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να δοκιμάσουμε.Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου θα κάνω scan Τετάρτη απόγευμα.Στειλε αν θες με pm το κιν σου να συνενοηθουμε!

----------


## MAuVE

Ευρίσκεσαι, εντός 1 μοίρας, στη στόχευση του λινκ μου με cyberangel.

Αν δεν βρείς κάποιο άλλο καλύτερο λινκ, μου λες και -με την προυπόθεση ότι θα συμφωνήσει και ο cyberangel- μπορείς να "πέσεις" σαν δεύτερος.

----------


## Niknid

Καλησπέρα.Αύριο το απόγευμα θα ανέβω να κάνω scan.Πολυ έξυπνη η ιδέα Σου και σωστή.Παλαιότερα είχα μια μικρή επαφή με τον syber angel αλλά και με εσένα,αν το θυμάσαι.Με τον cyber ουσιαστικά είμαστε σχεδόν γείτονες,αφού μας χωρίζει ένα τετράγωνο ! Έριξα μια ματιά που περίπου μπορεί να είσαι αλλά δεν με βοήθησαν πολυ οι χάρτες.Θα το ξαναδώ.Θα στείλω με pm το κινητό μου.Έχω άριστη επαφή προς Ακροπολη και Λυκαβυτο.

----------


## MAuVE

Σου έστειλα με pm τα στοιχεία που θα σε βοηθήσουν στο scan σου.

----------


## Niknid

Φιλε mauve σου εχω στειλει pm

----------

